
Google Apps: A Long Road Ahead  - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/08/google-apps-a-long-road-ahead/?ref=technology
======
SamAtt
As someone who works for a company that did a transition like this (at least a
few of our departments) part of the problem is this: While people love the web
they still see web apps as inferior to desktop apps.

So it seems like a deal that has a bunch of advantages for IT and none for
users.

In our case my boss had the idea of making it a trade off. Users switched to
Zoho Apps (which is what we use) and as a result they were given 1 telecommute
day. It was framed as "Use this because it will give you the ability to work
from home". Once they had an incentive they all took to it pretty quickly.

------
jjudge
I think Google is going to get behind Apps in a big way - it's just natural
progression for them. We've been using it for three years and absolutely love
it. I don't understand why people think using Google Apps and Microsoft
products are mutually exclusive - I still write contracts w/Word and use Excel
for forecasting.

